# NetBeans 5.5 - Problem: Endlosschleife classpath scanning



## andiS (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

habe ein Problem mit der NetBeans 5.5 IDE. Fehlermeldung von Netbeans:

java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.scanFiles(JMManager.java:1168)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.resolveCPRoot(JMManager.java:1097)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.resolveCodebases(JMManager.java:871)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager$2.run(JMManager.java:821)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
[catch] at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)

Das Problem ist, dass es eine Endlosschleife gibt. Der classpath wird ständig gescannt. Die Anzeige geht nie über 33%. An was kann das liegen? Habe hier was gefunden: http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=233318 
Kann aber leider kein französisch :-(

Eventuell kann mir ja jemand helfen. Wäre super.

Danke+Gruß
Andi


----------



## hupfdule (9. Jan 2007)

Könnte dieser Bug sein: http://www.netbeans.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=84211
Lösung steht dabei.


----------



## andiS (9. Jan 2007)

Ja, das war der Bug! Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Grüße Andi


----------

